# blurry dot vs clarifier peep



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

I love my clarifier, but it blurs my dot, even though I put a 1/8th" dot in there. it clarifies the target beautifully, so I have to center the blue 4 ring on a 5 spot in the peep. the regular peep lets me see the dot perfectly, but blurs the target. what do you guys do?? I kinda like the clarifier method and centering the 4 ring with an 8x scope, but it would be nice to get the best of both worlds. I wonder if you could see a lighted pin better than the big dot??


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Blur the dot and see the target clearly. After all, that's where you want the arrow to go.

Don't consciously pay attention to the dot. Look through it to the target. If it disappears, use a bigger dot.

Pistol shooters are taught to look at the sights and line them up on a blurry target. It's just the opposite for archery. Look at the target and let the sights blur.

Allen


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

oldgeez said:


> I love my clarifier, but it blurs my dot, even though I put a 1/8th" dot in there. it clarifies the target beautifully, so I have to center the blue 4 ring on a 5 spot in the peep. the regular peep lets me see the dot perfectly, but blurs the target. what do you guys do?? I kinda like the clarifier method and centering the 4 ring with an 8x scope, but it would be nice to get the best of both worlds. I wonder if you could see a lighted pin better than the big dot??


 If you haven't tried a ring instead of a dot you may find it to be the answer with an 8X scope . I use a very thick ring that I started making years ago to combat this very problem , It has an inside dimension of 3/16'' and an outside dimension of 7/8''-1'' and yes I can still see the outside of the 4 ring on a blue face. Lancaster's is selling a ring that is similar in different colors. I make mine blue or black ( prefer the blue myself ) I use this ring on a 1 3/8'' target scope. It allows you to see almost all of the 3/4's of the 5 ring and keeps your focus on the X instead of the movement of the dot.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

I've got one of those ring appliques from Lancaster's. i'll try the ring thing tomorrow, but i'll bet that I ee more than 1 ring, lol!! I've been experimenting with clarifiers for years for target, and I used to be able to see an orange dot. not any more..just a blur. hope I can see some semblance of a ring tomorrow.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

nice going old man..got that ring in there and voila!! the ring is perfectly clear through the clarfier and so is the x ring,,,a pair of rings, lol!! the out er edge of the 4 ring is barely visible also, just like you said. it looked awfully big when I put it in there, but it works like a charm. i'll try to attach a picture..too bad I can't show everyone how good it looks through a 3/16" green clarifier, lol


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

I actually made the inside 3/8" instead of 3/16", but it works great. I can locate the x quickly


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

generally, you want a clarifier to sharpen up the target, not the dot. as the target gets clearer form correct focus for the distance, the dot will become smaller and more fuzzy, that why we see such large dot on the lenses of target scopes. by shifting the sharper focal distance to the target instead of the scope's lens, the larger size of the dot makes it show up on the sharp sight picture that the clarifier produces. your eye sees the image as it appears on the scopes lens. with no clarifier, your focus is sharp at that distance, your eye doesn't know it's looking at something 20 yards away, it just sees the image on the lens. introducing a clarifier, makes the image on the lens sharper in focus, at 20 yards, so the actual dot that is physically on the lens is out of focus. the only way to make the dot "seeable" is to enlarge the dot physically, but it still remains somewhat fuzzy, because with a clarifier, the focal distance is now at 20 yards instead of 30 or inches from your eye, where the lens is.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

try the big donut...works great..in focus..x ring in focus....beautiful


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

oldgeez I'm glad it works well for you , As the old adage says "there is more than one way to skin a cat" some have only skinned one cat.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

everybody thinks I'm crazy..that's ok with me. I can aim with that donut, lol!!


----------

